
Theranos CEO: Company Is in a ‘Pause Period’ - vanderfluge
http://www.wsj.com/articles/theranos-ceo-company-is-in-a-pause-period-1445455992
======
s2mmy2
This is not good for such a young company. Fan Duel is in trouble too. Didn't
see one add this past weekend.

~~~
smt88
Young med-tech companies often need to wait for FDA approval before starting
to operate (if their entire business is based on a new technology).

Based on the recent expose, Theranos doesn't seem to have any new technology
that actually works, but this news doesn't seem that surprising either way.

